# Mingo's, how deep?



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

At what depth do you start catching fewer Snapper and more Mingos?


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I caught a mingo last week at 100' which is a little shallow. The edge is a good depth for mingo.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

200-220 fsw


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Last trip we hit snapper to 250 feet*

But far fewer than inshore.
At 250 we got into a few mingos and a pile of silver snapper (porgy)
Yum!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

200-250 right now but they will be coming in shallower as the summer progresses. Not to say they are not on holes at 100' as we have caught some but they are alot smaller than the ones on the edge right now but they taste just as good..


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

My wife and I caught 28 last week and we never went over 100' deep. They were all nice sized also. We had 5 of them that were over 3 lbs each.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

You will catch them on any large, old, or natural reef. Depth doesn't really matter at all. Fish a couple of cranks off the bottom.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Are they are softer type fish? Havent eaten any of them but have caught a few. How do you like them? Its been over a year since I have gotten to fish and finally I am getting out there this week.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I like Mingo better then Red. I think the meat actually tastes sweeter.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

ADRENALINE said:


> You will catch them on any large, old, or natural reef. Depth doesn't really matter at all. Fish a couple of cranks off the bottom.


. 

+1 i have caught many of them in less then 100ft. Here are a few BEASTS from last weekend. BTW that is a 2 liter bottle. I also like them better then red snapper.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree that the Mingo's taste better than the Red Snapper. You can see from Marmidor's pics that he got them on ice and kept them nice and cold. That's an excellent grade of Mingo there and some fine eating.


----------

